# NWN and Classic Modules



## Loric (Jun 14, 2002)

Anyone know what kind of policy would cover the conversion of some of the classic D&D modules for Neverwinter Nights game play?  I mean, I think it would great to actually play through some of the on the computer.  I am just curious as to what, if any rules or policies would apply to such a project.

Loric


----------



## Nareau (Jun 14, 2002)

*Sorry I can't answer your question officially...*

...but I'm pretty sure that it'd be illegal to convert any copyrighted module without permission.  They probably won't prosecute you if you don't distribute it.  They'd probably even leave you alone if you did.  They might start getting mad if you charged for it.  And I'm sure they'd sue your pants off if it caused them to lose lots of money.

Incidentally, I've already converted an entire module using the beta toolset.  My very own "Hello, World!" was none other than...The Orc and the Pie!

I've considered trying to get a group together to work on converting RttToEE (but then I realized that would end up being a full-time job).

At any rate, if you wanted to do some old modules, I bet you could convince whomever holds the copyright to them to let you use the material.  If they're not selling any more copies of the modules, and could reap some royalties from sales of your products, they've basically got nothing to lose.

Of course, you'd also have to consider the licensing agreement on the NWN tools (whatever that may be).


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 14, 2002)

WotC owns all the rights to the old 1e/2e modules. So- I would imagine you would have to contact their legal dept. to get the OK to do the NWN conversions.


----------



## Painfully (Jun 14, 2002)

READ THE EULA!


----------



## Xar666 (Jun 14, 2002)

*yes*

From the official Bioware NWN FAQ found at:
http://planetneverwinternights.com/nwn/info/faq/toolset/#3

*3. Can I translate my favorite Pen and Paper module or homemade campaign into a Neverwinter Nights module?*


Yes, we expect the Aurora Neverwinter Toolset to be powerful enough to recreate most home campaigns and classic modules. While you may not be able to faithfully recreate every trap in The Tomb of Horrors and we may not have models for this or that exact monster or terrain type, the Aurora Neverwinter Toolset should be able to create an easily recognizable facsimile of that special tale or imaginary world you've grown to love, whatever it may be. Additionally, we hope to release additional art content once we have shipped the original game thus making more and more things possible over the course of time.


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: yes*



			
				Xar666 said:
			
		

> *From the official Bioware NWN FAQ found at:
> http://planetneverwinternights.com/nwn/info/faq/toolset/#3
> 
> 3. Can I translate my favorite Pen and Paper module or homemade campaign into a Neverwinter Nights module?
> ...




Yes- but is this not Bioware saying that it is POSSIBLE to recreate a particular module using their tools and use it for your own use. So- obviously you can. 

But they [Bioware] can't (and most likely won't) tell you its cool to create a classic D&D module and post it on your website or distribute it. WotC still controls all rights to the classics and without their permission its a no-no. 

Even the OGC/d20 stuff that's out there can't be legally used as the OGL/d20 does not cover software.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2002)

Some folks over on the NWN oficial boards have already done a good portion of the first level of Descent into Undermountain on the beta toolset.  Looks pretty cool


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 14, 2002)

Yuppers!  And Morrus has just posted a new policy regarding this.  So follow this moved thread to the computer board, and check out the stickied announcement at the top of the page!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 14, 2002)

Two questions:  

Are you making the module for yourself and/or a limited group of friends?  Probably ok.  If you are planning on distributing, probably not.  However there's probably a difference between a module that has the same rooms and creatures but little else the same, vs. a module that uses dialogue, proper names, etc.  from a published module.

Are you doing this with permission?  If a particular publisher doesn't care (and why they would I don't know but apparently some do) then you're fine.  

I personally would be flattered and would encourage it.  I'd want to hear about legions of CRPG players saying "NoahWorld was so cool" and then finding out that there's a print version available for purchase.  But not all publishers think that way.


----------



## sigfried (Jun 14, 2002)

*Hard to say*

Actualy it realy depends on how derivitive it is.

A pen and paper modual is going to be a lot different than a 3-D computer version.  So much so that you might be able to claim that it is a valid derivitive.  Especialy as it is an extention of a game that has a valid license to the D&D trademark and rules.

It's dicey enough that game companies might not pester you unless you are selling the thing.  You certainly could make one for your own personal use, just like you can make a Barney quake conversion.  Not exactly 100% kosher but pretty much under the radar and a hard case to prove in court.

Now if you go and slap the modules title on there and copy out blocks of desciption and dialog into the game somehow, then its easier to prove, rather than simply your interpretation of what the descriptions would look like in a 3-D environment.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 16, 2002)

Did I say I was recreating Keep on the Borderlands?  No, no, what I meant was, I making an adventure called The Caves of Evil, which just happens to have a keep for a base and a valley lined with caves as an adventure site.

Under the radar?  Pretty easy to build a stealth bomber, if you ask me.


----------



## Thebalrog (Jun 16, 2002)

lol, NWN never would have been made without WotC's strict permission.  If NWN's FAQ says it's ok to create mods from old games then it is.  Bioware isn't stupid enough to bite the hand that fed them like that.  You really don't think Bioware would have brought this issue up previously with WotC?  It's in the FAQ which means Bioware's already asked WotC about it and WotC has responded thus.  Heck they probably already had that issue covered before NWN even began development.  Otherwise WotC would take one look at the NWN FAQ and sue Bioware's pants off.

Not to mention as Maerdwyn already pointed out, people have already been posting such things on the *official* NWN boards.  If this were illeagal as has been implied here, WotC would be obligated to prosicute not only those posters of the illeagal material but also the owners of the site that allowed them to post it.  And since it's the *official* NWN site owned by Bioware, I think it's safe to say that they wouldn't want a law suit and jail time on their hands before the game is even released.


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Hard to say*



			
				sigfried said:
			
		

> *Actualy it realy depends on how derivitive it is.
> 
> A pen and paper modual is going to be a lot different than a 3-D computer version.  So much so that you might be able to claim that it is a valid derivitive.   *




Perhaps, but it doesnt have to be an exact copy, derivative works can infringe.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Hard to say*



			
				sigfried said:
			
		

> *Actualy it realy depends on how derivitive it is.
> *




Actually, it doesn't.

According to derivitive works laws, _anything_ that's a derivitive of something copyrighted by WotC (in this case, modules) is property of WotC, and they can order such conversions taken offline or else face legal actions.

Now, the question is, would WotC _do_  such a thing?  I seriously doubt it.  There are only a few notable cases where this law is enforced - the one that comes to mind is Robert Jordan, who expressly forbids fan-fiction.  In most cases companies don't have a problem with such things.  So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------

